# 4.1 - Default browser User Agent enabler?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there a way to set the UA in the built in browser on JellyBean? Having to about:debug (or whatever it is) is annoying to say the least









I just set about:debug as my homepage so it activates whenever I open the browser, but would be nice to have a real solution.

Thanks.


----------

